# Export Image quality with watermark



## magician john (Jun 3, 2020)

I have just added a simple text watermark to some of my photos and Exported them in LR and then sync to my IPAD.

I have not altered any of the settings under the Edit Watermark field, yet the quality of the photos are far inferior compared to those without any watermark. So I have just added a watermark and ticked that box.

The KB for photos in general is showing 40-80 kb (with the watermark) as opposed to 700-800kb (without any watermark)

Is this to be expected or has something else happened and how can I keep a similar quality of image when exporting and syncing?

thnaks

john


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 3, 2020)

Show us a screen shot of your export dialogue. Make sure it includes the File Settings and Image Sizing section.

Most likely, you inadvertently changed some value in one of those.


----------



## magician john (Jun 4, 2020)

here are copies of the Export dialogue box and Edit Watermark box.
i


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 4, 2020)

You're resizing your photo to 500 pixels on the long edge. That's quite small, and won't export anywhere near 700-800 kb.


----------



## magician john (Jun 4, 2020)

Hal P Anderson said:


> You're resizing your photo to 500 pixels on the long edge. That's quite small, and won't export anywhere near 700-800 kb.


ok,, thanks what would the size need to be? I haven't altered this as far as I know. presume you cant backtrack to some of the photos to see what they were exported as without having some extra technology?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 4, 2020)

magician john said:


> photos to see what they were exported as without having some extra technology?



You can probably select one in Finder and see what the pixel dimensions are.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 4, 2020)

magician john said:


> ok,, thanks what would the size need to be?


. Export remembers the last settings unless you use an export preset.   I would uncheck the resize option to export full size  unless you have a need to create a smaller  image than the original.


----------



## magician john (Jun 4, 2020)

clee01l said:


> . Export remembers the last settings unless you use an export preset.   I would uncheck the resize option to export full size  unless you have a need to create a smaller  image than the original.


OK, if I untick, what would be the size that it exports the photos as?

I have checked a series of previously exported photos, where the quality is good and they vary in size (long edge or the biggest number) between 2138 and 4226. How does this variation happen?  If I didn't need full image size on my ipad (to keep space) would long edge of 1200 be good or more like 2000?


----------



## Gnits (Jun 4, 2020)

Think of output sizes in terms of their intended target.
A lot of blogs used approx 800 width, to stay within the constraints of the blog layout, 1920 on the long side co-incides with a lot of tv's before the advent of 4k tvs.   Check out the pixel dimensions for your iPad, if you want to maximise the impact of your ipad display. Create a preset for what you will use regularly.  I have :
1. Web / Mail at 1920 pixels on the long side. (sRGB)
2. Full jpg for when I want all the pixels but a compressed file size(sRGB).
3. Tiff with all pixels when I want to send to a printer (colourspace AdobeRGB or ProPhotoRGB).

Mostly, I put exports in sub folders, so they are easy to find (with sub folder names such a Web-Mail, FullJpg, Tiff, etc). 

I have several other presets, for specialised use, but the above cover 80-90% of my exports.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 4, 2020)

magician john said:


> OK, if I untick, what would be the size that it exports the photos as?
> 
> I have checked a series of previously exported photos, where the quality is good and they vary in size (long edge or the biggest number) between 2138 and 4226. How does this variation happen?  If I didn't need full image size on my ipad (to keep space) would long edge of 1200 be good or more like 2000?


In pixels, these will be the same size of the cropped dimensions of the image that you are exporting.    My recommendations rationale is to not resize on export.    If you are syncing Lightroom Classic Collections  to the cloud for access by Lightroom Mobile, then Lightroom Classic is going to create a proxy image that is 2560  or less on the long edge.    You don't need to export.   On the iPad, Lightroom (mobile) will only use the Cache  storage space assigned in Lightroom Mobile settings  and some local storage for the files received from the cloud. This will be managed by Lightroom Mobile.
If you have been adding exported Lightroom Classic images to the iPad manually, you are creating a housekeeping chore that could be avoided.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Jun 4, 2020)

To summarize the thread so far, what we see is:

The pixel dimensions are being reduced to a point where small size watermark text can’t look good. The screen shot of the Export dialog says 500 pixels; at that size the watermark text can be only a few pixels tall — it’s gonna look chunky.
The images are being “synced” to an iPad using some method that involves the Export dialog box, which is not typical, because it’s a lot easier to sync Lightroom Classic collections in one click.
Which means the key question is what Gnits asked: What’s the intended viewing environment for the watermarked images?

A website?
A blog?
A social media channel such as Instagram or Facebook?
Email?
For viewing on the iPad only by you?
Once we know that, we’ll understand:

Whether resizing is necessary, and if so, to what pixel dimensions
Whether exporting is necessary, or if syncing is enough by itself
Why the watermarks are needed



magician john said:


> I have checked a series of previously exported photos, where the quality is good and they vary in size (long edge or the biggest number) between 2138 and 4226. How does this variation happen?


It can happen if the photos were shot with multiple cameras, since the pixel dimensions and aspect ratios of camera sensor vary a lot. If they were all shot with the same camera, the usual explanation is some were cropped. Different crops will naturally result in different pixel dimensions.


----------



## magician john (Jun 4, 2020)

Gnits said:


> Think of output sizes in terms of their intended target.
> A lot of blogs used approx 800 width, to stay within the constraints of the blog layout, 1920 on the long side co-incides with a lot of tv's before the advent of 4k tvs.   Check out the pixel dimensions for your iPad, if you want to maximise the impact of your ipad display. Create a preset for what you will use regularly.  I have :
> 1. Web / Mail at 1920 pixels on the long side. (sRGB)
> 2. Full jpg for when I want all the pixels but a compressed file size(sRGB).
> ...


How would i go about creating a preset t export my images to ipad?


----------



## magician john (Jun 4, 2020)

Conrad Chavez said:


> To summarize the thread so far, what we see is:
> 
> The pixel dimensions are being reduced to a point where small size watermark text can’t look good. The screen shot of the Export dialog says 500 pixels; at that size the watermark text can be only a few pixels tall — it’s gonna look chunky.
> The images are being “synced” to an iPad using some method that involves the Export dialog box, which is not typical, because it’s a lot easier to sync Lightroom Classic collections in one click.
> ...


1. I don't use iCloud nor LR mobile, nor wifi due to health concerns. Hence why I Export the best of my photos to ipad. 
2. Photos are on ipad mainly to share with other enthusiasts when out in field. my photos are either dragonflies, or butterflies or birds
3. Watermark has been added so I know the species of the dragonflies as not easy to differentiate and id the exact species/variety. 
4. I export approx 5-10% of the photos from my pc from each shoot or only if it is showing something better, different to before.


----------



## magician john (Jun 4, 2020)

Conrad Chavez said:


> To summarize the thread so far, what we see is:
> 
> The pixel dimensions are being reduced to a point where small size watermark text can’t look good. The screen shot of the Export dialog says 500 pixels; at that size the watermark text can be only a few pixels tall — it’s gonna look chunky.
> The images are being “synced” to an iPad using some method that involves the Export dialog box, which is not typical, because it’s a lot easier to sync Lightroom Classic collections in one click.
> ...


same camera but certainly as wildlife, they are all cropped .
thanks


----------



## Gnits (Jun 4, 2020)

Bad idea to watermark images to store information.   Use the metadata fields to store text based info.  Then let it travel with the image.  Here is a screen grab from viewing the image  on my iPhone, showing the metadata view.


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

OK, this looks interesting but I would want only the keyword and maybe the file name on it. There is far too much data shown and my main aim is to get the image as big as possible.
So how would I get what I want into the Exported photo please?
I have created a Edit in the Metadata and applied it (well I think so) yet details not showing on the exported image. I have just ticked the Keyword box.
what are the steps to get this keyword and file name showing?


----------



## Gnits (Jun 5, 2020)

1. Create a Test Collection.
2. Import a new image (so we are starting from scratch). In the Library view add text info to Title (eg Name of bird), Caption (eg details of habitat) and whatever keywords you want.
3. Add this image to the Test Collection.
4. Sync the Test Collection.

The metatdata fields should be populated when this image syncs to your Ipad.  No need to export, as the Sync to the Cloud will transfer an image to the cloud with the metadata.

If you want a more streamlined presentation of the information then explore an Ipad App such as 'Foliobook'.  There are probably others.  There is a learning curve to this app, but many professionals use it to present images.


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

Gnits said:


> 1. Create a Test Collection.
> 2. Import a new image (so we are starting from scratch). In the Library view add text info to Title (eg Name of bird), Caption (eg details of habitat) and whatever keywords you want.
> 3. Add this image to the Test Collection.
> 4. Sync the Test Collection.
> ...


I have done this and sync to ipad without exporting, but no metadata info is showing. You did say iCloud with transfer but i do not use iCloud or wifi so will this work? if there is alternative without iCloud, please advise as would like to do this and as simply as possible, so you suggestion does sound good one if I can get it to work.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 5, 2020)

magician john said:


> You did say iCloud with transfer but i do not use iCloud or wifi so will this work?


Gnits did not mention iCloud but he refered to 'the Cloud' as used by Adobe CC.


----------



## Gnits (Jun 5, 2020)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Gnit did not mention iCloud but he refered to 'the Cloud' as used by Adobe CC.


correct....


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 5, 2020)

This is an example of an image that i synced from classic to the cloud, showed in the Lightroom App on my ipad:




And this is how the same image is showed from Lightroom web (Lightroom mobile ):


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Gnits did not mention iCloud but he refered to 'the Cloud' as used by Adobe CC.


correct, apologies. however, there must be a step that I need to add as soft there are no metadata being sync to the ipad, that are showing anyway. what else can I do?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 5, 2020)

In the example that i showed above i did add title and caption in Classic and it showed in the App on my ipad and via Lightroom Web a few minutes later.
There is no extra step necassary exept that the image must be in one of the synced collections.

You could share the link to one of those images so we can take a look.


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

you say must be in one of the  synced collections.
Do you mean a 'collection set" rather than a folder? all my photos are in folders and not collection.

I will share the link, what exactly are you after? the metadata preset? the Lr metadata information, the photo?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 5, 2020)

Folders can not be synced to the cloud, you have to put them in a collection and then check the box in front of it to sync it:




An alternative is to drag an individual photo to the special collection 'all synced photograps':


----------



## magician john (Jun 3, 2020)

I have just added a simple text watermark to some of my photos and Exported them in LR and then sync to my IPAD.

I have not altered any of the settings under the Edit Watermark field, yet the quality of the photos are far inferior compared to those without any watermark. So I have just added a watermark and ticked that box.

The KB for photos in general is showing 40-80 kb (with the watermark) as opposed to 700-800kb (without any watermark)

Is this to be expected or has something else happened and how can I keep a similar quality of image when exporting and syncing?

thnaks

john


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

what is the difference between synced to the cloud and my usual way of of attaching the lead between my iMac and ipad and allowing iTunes to sync them?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 5, 2020)

magician john said:


> I will share the link, what exactly are you after? the metadata preset? the Lr metadata information, the photo?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 5, 2020)

magician john said:


> what is the difference between synced to the cloud and my usual way of of attaching the lead between my iMac and ipad and allowing iTunes to sync them?


When you export an image from Lightroom then there is no 'connection' between the original and the copy. 
Syncing within the adobe ecosystem however does have such an connection and much information is shared between them (not all however).


----------



## Gnits (Jun 5, 2020)

In Summary.
1. You put whatever images you want synched to the Adobe cloud into a Collection.  This allows you to be selective and structured in what  images from your catalog you wish to synch to Adobe cloud.  2. You then set the collection to be synched to the cloud. 3. Finally, you turn on the Synch process.

It is a really simple process, but better viewed as a video tutorial. There are lots of tutorials available to explain this process.

Connecting the ipad to your Pc and copying images from one device to another over a cable is not the optimum way to integrate images from Lr on your PC to your mobile device.

This is the first tutorial I found on YouTube..  There are lots more... maybe some others may recommend other  tutorials. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5rYp7cerwk


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> View attachment 14698


sorry but you are above my station in what you have given me. I do not even begin to understand where your images came from nor what you are trying to convey.  I am a beginner and trying to learn here but please bear in mind that I need tiny steps to go through this.


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

Gnits said:


> In Summary.
> 1. You put whatever images you want synched to the Adobe cloud into a Collection.  This allows you to be selective and structured in what  images from your catalog you wish to synch to Adobe cloud.  2. You then set the collection to be synched to the cloud. 3. Finally, you turn on the Synch process.
> 
> It is a really simple process, but better viewed as a video tutorial. There are lots of tutorials available to explain this process.
> ...


can this be done without any wifi? how does it move the photos to the ipad without the lead?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 5, 2020)

magician john said:


> sorry but you are above my station in what you have given me. I do not even begin to understand where your images came from nor what you are trying to convey. I am a beginner and trying to learn here but please bear in mind that I need tiny steps to go through this


I'm sorry too that i'm not able to make it clear (that's why a made use of screenshots).
Let's take little steps now. Do you use Lightroom Classic?


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

yes


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> I'm sorry too that i'm not able to make it clear (that's why a made use of screenshots).
> Let's take little steps now. Do you use Lightroom Classic?


yes, I do


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 5, 2020)

Did you put the photo's that you want to show on your ipad in a collection?


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

yes done.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 5, 2020)

And did you check mark that collection?
The check-mark box is in front of the name of the collection:


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

done


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 5, 2020)

Ok, now these images must show up in the Lightroom App on your ipad. Do they? (It can take a few minutes)


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

I don't have a LR App on my ipad


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 5, 2020)

magician john said:


> I don't have a LR App on my ipad


Ok. For now you forget that option (we can come back on it later).
First make this collection public by clicking the button 'Make Public' in Library mode (right above the images):


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 5, 2020)

Now, rightclick the shared collection and copy the public link:




You can mail this link to yourself (via cmd + v) and open the link on your ipad. Does this work?


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Ok. For now you forget that option (we can come back on it later).
> First make this collection public by clicking the button 'Make Public' in Library mode (right above the images):
> 
> 
> ...


done


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Now, rightclick the shared collection and copy the public link:
> View attachment 14703
> 
> You can mail this link to yourself (via cmd + v) and open the link on your ipad. Does this work?


clarify please where the link is to copy and how to open on ipad?


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm going to be off session for about an hour so will let you know when I am back and if we can continue please.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 5, 2020)

magician john said:


> clarify please where the link is to copy and how to open on ipad?


This link is copied to the clipboard and is not visable right away. You can make it visable to rightclick somewhere (in the body of a mail message for instance) and choose 'paste'. This link becomse 'clickable' for the receiver. (it's something like this: test )


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

I've got the two photos "photos for sync" similar to yours but cant get them to paste on ipad. what's the best method of doing this?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 5, 2020)

The most handy way is to past the link into a e-mail message that you send to yourself. I asume you have acces to your mail on your ipad?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 5, 2020)

This method is suitable for yourself but also to share images with others (you can send the mail to anyone you like).

However, if you don't need this and only want to use it yourself than a more easy method is to install the Lightroom App onto your ipad. That saves the following  (recurring) actions:

make public
copy link
past link
mail link
open link


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> This link is copied to the clipboard and is not visable right away. You can make it visable to rightclick somewhere (in the body of a mail message for instance) and choose 'paste'. This link becomse 'clickable' for the receiver. (it's something like this: test )


I cant see that I can paste anything onto an ipad from something I have copied from another device


----------



## magician john (Jun 3, 2020)

I have just added a simple text watermark to some of my photos and Exported them in LR and then sync to my IPAD.

I have not altered any of the settings under the Edit Watermark field, yet the quality of the photos are far inferior compared to those without any watermark. So I have just added a watermark and ticked that box.

The KB for photos in general is showing 40-80 kb (with the watermark) as opposed to 700-800kb (without any watermark)

Is this to be expected or has something else happened and how can I keep a similar quality of image when exporting and syncing?

thnaks

john


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 5, 2020)

magician john said:


> I cant see that I can paste anything onto an ipad from something I have copied from another device


My suggestion was to do the pasting on the computer (after copied the link in Lighroom Classic), into a mail. Send that mail to yourself.
Then open the mailapp on you i-pad and click on the link in the mail that you received from yourself.


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> This method is suitable for yourself but also to share images with others (you can send the mail to anyone you like).
> 
> However, if you don't need this and only want to use it yourself than a more easy method is to install the Lightroom App onto your ipad. That saves the following  (recurring) actions:
> 
> ...


presume I would need wifi to download the App from LR?
I dont have wifi at home and at moment no libraries open for me to get access into their wifi network.

If I did manage to do this, and i pressed the sync button on the photos in the Collection, how would I get the photos to appear.
If they did appear, then how would I get the keywords and file name to appear, which is what this whole exercise was about?
thank you


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> My suggestion was to do the pasting on the computer (after copied the link in Lighroom Classic), into a mail. Send that mail to yourself.
> Then open the mailapp on you i-pad and click on the link in the mail that you received from yourself.


we would still hit the snag of not being able to access my email on the ipad as no wifi.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 5, 2020)

magician john said:


> we would still hit the snag of not being able to access my email on the ipad as no wifi.


I missed the whole 'no wifi' issue, sorry!  It means you wil not be able to open te webpage either (from the link).
And without wifi the second option (lightroom app) does not work eiter.

So, i think we are out of options..


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 5, 2020)

magician john said:


> presume I would need wifi to download the App from LR?
> I dont have wifi at home and at moment no libraries open for me to get access into their wifi network.
> 
> If I did manage to do this, and i pressed the sync button on the photos in the Collection, how would I get the photos to appear.
> ...


This would be the most easy way to accomplish your goal because you don't have to do anything to let the photo's appear in the Lightroom App. Also the title and caption do appear automaticaly. Let's not talk about keywords on this moment...
However, you need some kind of connection to the internet, sorry.

BTW: you have connection with internet. How else do you post here? Is it not possible to set up a personal wifi hotspot on your phone?


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> This would be the most easy way to accomplish your goal because you don't have to do anything to let the photo's appear in the Lightroom App. Also the title and caption do appear automaticaly. Let's not talk about keywords on this moment...
> However, you need some kind of connection to the internet, sorry.
> 
> BTW: you have connection with internet. How else do you post here? Is it not possible to set up a personal wifi hotspot on your phone?


yes, I am hardwired into my computer. I do this for health covers wit wifi so will not entertain wifi in the house.
if that is the only way, then I think I have wasted your time today and will have to look for alternative ways.
thank you for your patience and help.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 5, 2020)

magician john said:


> yes, I am hardwired into my computer. I do this for health covers wit wifi so will not entertain wifi in the house.
> if that is the only way, then I think I have wasted your time today and will have to look for alternative ways.
> thank you for your patience and help.


Can I assume that you won't get an x-ray in the Doctors clinic for the same reason ?  What about the radiation emitted from your computer?   There is no research that shows what if any level of RF radiation is safe or what minimum level does cause harm.   You are exposed to radiation everywhere,   I think your over abundance of caution may be misguided   WiFi signals are everywhere. Just because you  don't have a receiver/transmitter near does not exclude you from exposure.


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

clee01l said:


> Can I assume that you won't get an x-ray in the Doctors clinic for the same reason ?  What about the radiation emitted from your computer?   There is no research that shows what if any level of RF radiation is safe or what minimum level does cause harm.   You are exposed to radiation everywhere,   I think your over abundance of caution may be misguided   WiFi signals are everywhere. Just because you  don't have a receiver/transmitter near does not exclude you from exposure.


You are correct that we live in a world full of radiation but that doesn't mean that we have to encourage it nor have it surrounding us. The issue with wifi is to do with the pulsing of the wave technology, which the physical body doesn't respond to very well.


----------



## Gnits (Jun 5, 2020)

You can connect an Ipad via cables to  the internet, but it is not a trivial exercise. An example is a lightening cable to USB and a second cable (Usb to ethernet). Stick with only apple products for the least amount of hassle.  This might open other uses for your ipad. There may be other methods using various docking stations, etc.

You are better to use a laptop, with a network connection for everything, then you do not need to be dealing with wireless  transfers and can use the full power of the laptop for everything. Ipad is a strange choice of device if you do not want to use wireless.


----------



## magician john (Jun 5, 2020)

ok thanks


----------

